# [Back to Stock] VZW Galaxy Tab (SCH-I800.EI04)



## the_kwa

ok, so if you search, it looks like there's a tone of ways to do this... well, there's not. They all seem old and out dated. So I'm going to tell you how I got my SCH-i800 (VZW Galaxy Tab) back to Stock - "EI04".

1. you'll need Hiemdall. (that's every where, google it..)

2. Flash VZW Stock-Root Vanilla 2.3.5 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10366-romcdmavzw235stockroot-vanilla/

3. install Super One Click Root 2.3.3 http://depositfiles.com/files/n0dcxce3t

4. Make sure your tablet is in USB debugging mode

5. open super one click root and click UnRoot.

6. for me, with looked like it worked, but was repeating the same failed line of code over and over and over and over. I closed Super one click, robooted and checked root with Root Checker off the market.

ROOT FAILED!!!

I'll help as need be, but i just wonted to get this together before i forget...


----------



## nothingcool

Just curious, what ROM did you downgrade from? Will this work if you've flashed to a ROM that requires a different file system or partition map? About to start this process myself and want to make sure I can restore if it doesn't go well.

Thanks.


----------



## pvtjoker42

the_kwa said:


> ok, so if you search, it looks like there's a tone of ways to do this... well, there's not. They all seem old and out dated. So I'm going to tell you how I got my SCH-i800 (VZW Galaxy Tab) back to Stock - "EI04".
> 
> 1. you'll need Hiemdall. (that's every where, google it..)
> 
> 2. Flash VZW Stock-Root Vanilla 2.3.5 http://rootzwiki.com...ckroot-vanilla/
> 
> 3. install Super One Click Root 2.3.3 http://depositfiles....files/n0dcxce3t
> 
> 4. Make sure your tablet is in USB debugging mode
> 
> 5. open super one click root and click UnRoot.
> 
> 6. for me, with looked like it worked, but was repeating the same failed line of code over and over and over and over. I closed Super one click, robooted and checked root with Root Checker off the market.
> 
> ROOT FAILED!!!
> 
> I'll help as need be, but i just wonted to get this together before i forget...


SuperOneClick hasn't worked to root most any version of GB past 2.3.4. You have to use heimdall to flash CWM, then flash a rooted kernel to get root on a stock rom (or find a rooted stock rom to flash)


----------



## the_kwa

nothingcool said:


> SuperOneClick hasn't worked to root most any version of GB past 2.3.4. You have to use heimdall to flash CWM, then flash a rooted kernel to get root on a stock rom (or find a rooted stock rom to flash)


I was going back to stock. Meaning I no longer wanted to be rooted. SuperOneClick deleted SuperUser.apk and busybox and that's all that matters... I used root checker to make sure root failed, I wanted it to fail...


----------



## nothingcool

Cool, thanks.

Yeah, I'm on CM9 which changes the partition map and I want to make sure that if I flash back it's not going to cause an issue. I guess there's only one way to find out


----------

